# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  یه چند دقیقه حرف دلی

## Parimah

سلام وقت بخیر 


فارغ از درس و کار، یه چند دقیقه بشینید این ویدیو زیر رو دانلود و نگاه کنید؛ حرفاش حرف دل خیلیامونه و چیزایی که هم میگه واقعا تو‌زندگی خیلیامون درست یا غلطش تاثیر زیادی گذاشته
به عنوان  فارغ التحصیل این سیستم معیوب بهتون میگم درس های مدرسه تونو بخونید ولی زیاد جدیش نگیرید ، وقت اضافه تون رو بزارید برای یادگیری مهارت های جدیدتر شناخت فردی و اجتماعی ، نحوه برقراری ارتباط با افراد جامعه 

کارهای فتوشاپ و تدوین یاد بگیرید ، وقتی حالمون بده چیکار کنیم خودمو بهبود ببخشیم ؟ در مقابل افسردگی ، خودارضایی ، خودکشی ، افراد با گرایش های مختلف ، معلولیت ، بیماری های روانی یا جسمی ، خشم و درد ، بی حسی و رهایی ، اسارت افکار 

کتاب های جدید بخونید ، زبان های جدید یاد بگیرید ، تو زمینه بازار های مالی و افزایش درآمد ، جلوگیری از سرقت پول ، برنامه نویسی 

پس اول هدفی که براش کنکور میدین رو مشخص کنید چرا باید کنکور تجربی ، ریاضی ، انسانی ، هنر یا زبان رو شرکت کنید؟ 

برای همین هدف کنکوری که قراره به سرانجام برسونید تموم تلاش و انرژی وجودیتونو بزارین 

حداقل میدونی که چی میخوای این خیلی مهمه 

کاری ندارم چقدر ضعف و نقص ها داره ولی این هدفی هست که در پیش گرفتی باید به پایان برسه 

پدر و مادر مونم مقصر ندانسته های ما نیست چون اونها هم برده همین سیستم بودند و اونها هم با ندانسته هاشون رشد کردند و برای هر سوال و جوابی یه درپوش محافظتی به اسم نمیدونم گذاشتند 

حالا چه خوب چه بد این دوران رو ما گذروندیم یا داریم میگذرونیم تو هر مرحله ای هستی درست انجامش بده و در کنار ویدیو های شادی که تو وقت های اضافه ت میبینی دنبال اطلاعات مفید تر و کاربردی تر هم باش 

روحمون در برابر حرفهای ناآگاهانه خانواده ، مدرسه ، سربازی ، جامعه  تیکه تیکه میشه حرفهای منفی و تخریب آوری که مثل برچسب روش زده میشه

 ( تو خنگی ، تو نادانی ، تو مستی ، تو هیچی سرت نمیشه ، تو بی حیا هستی ، تو شرم آوری ، تو بی مصرفی ، به درد هیچ کاری نمیخوری ) 

مثل یه مجسمه بی جان باهامون رفتار میکنن ، اینقدر تحقیر و سرزنش ندانسته یا دانسته صورت میگیره  ناخودآگاه قدرتمندمون

 ( ناخودآگاه هر انسانی مثل یه بچه 3 ساله میمونه هر چی بهش بگی رو میپذیره ) همه رو دریافت میکنه

چون ذهن انسان دو حالت داره : ذهن خودآگاه یا هوشیار شامل چیزهایی که به صورت ارادی از تجربیات شخصیمون و افکار و تصورات و احساسات روزانه مون از درون و بیرون سرچشمه میگیره و تاثیراتش در زندگی انسان 10 درصد هست

ذهن ناخودآگاه یا ناهوشیار شامل چیزهایی هست که در زندگیمون از افکار و اطلاعاتی بدست میاد که غیرارادی اند

( ناخودآگاه دارای شخصیت مستقل ازشرایط حاکم بر جهان و جسم هست و همه چیز رو کنترل میکنه ) 

و شکسپیر تو نمایش های خودش تاثیرات ذهنی رو کشف کرد و ناخودآگاه رو یه انباری در نظر گرفت که آرزو ها و میل های درونی انسان درش وجود داره و خارج از دسترسه ولی روی اندیشه و رفتارهامون تاثیر 90 درصدی داره


این ناخودآگاه قدرتمندمون از جنینی تا وقتی که از این دنیا بریم فعال هست و مثل یه کوه یخ شناور در نظرش میگیریم طبق نظریه فروید 

قسمت های شناور از این کوه یخ میشه ذهن خودآگاه ما و قسمت های کوه یخ که در زیر آب پنهان هست میشه ناخودآگاه ما


 ذهن ناخوداگاه یا ناهوشیار هر انسانی رو مثل اسفنج ابری در نظر میگیرم هر عملی یا گفتاری یا حسی که در زندگی یه انسان به صورت منفی اتفاق میفته میشه غباری بر روی این اسفنج ابری 

حالا این اعمال یا گفتار یا حسی که میخواد مثبت یا منفی باشه میتونه از مدرسه و خانواده و جامعه و سربازی صورت بگیره 

و چه بسا کنترل کردن این ناخودآگاه خیلی سخته ولی شدنیه 

( لازمم نیست پیرو کسی باشید راحت میشه از طریق ناخودآگاه نفوذ پیدا کنی روی اون فرد ) 

هر چیزی در زندگی تجربه کردیم به صورت تلخ یا شیرین برگرفته از ناخودآگاهمون بوده 

90 درصد تاثیرات داره و 10 درصد از خود واقعیمون هست 

برای همین سلامت روان خیلی حائز اهمیت هست 


یکی از این راه های سلامت روان اینه هر چیزی رو قابل گوش دادن نیست ( مثل موسیقی ) ، هر چیزی قابل دیدن ( مثل فیلم و سریال ) نیست 

هرچیزی قابل خوردن نیست ( مثل فست فود ) 

البته الان ها دیگه موسیقی غذای روح نیست سم روح هست چون دستخوش تغییرات زیادی شده بعضیاش قابل شنیدن و دیدن هست بعضیاش فقط برای ناخودآگاه ساخته میشه

همینطور که عوامل افسردگی و تنفر ورزی به خودمون و اطرافیانمون و خشونت و رفتن به تاریکی بیشتر شده چه خارج کشور چه داخل کشور

فرقی نداره شما کجا به دنیا اومدی هر جایی بری این چیزیه که به ناخودآگاه وارد میشه 

من خیلی حرفا دارم راجب این چیزا بزنم چون خودم قبلا 11 سال به ذهن خودم زباله تزریق میکردم الان 3 ساله متوجه ش شدم و زیر 3 هفته ست که ترکش کردم 

قبلا در برابرش مقاومت میکردم میگفتم اونقدرا هم موسیقی دنیا و فیلم و سریال ها اینطوری زباله نیست 

ولی متاسفانه هست ( تصمیم گرفتم اینجا بیانش کنم همینکه یه عده هوشیار بشن واسم کافیه)



در هر صورت نسل ما باید خودشو ترمیم کنه چون کسی مرهم زخم هامون نیست این ما هستیم که باید وجود خودمونو کنکاش کنیم 

مسائلی که 90 درصدش تو زندگی اجتماعی و فردی الانمون کافی نیست رو خودمون باید دنبالش باشیم 

* این چیزیه که باید بیشتر بهش توجه کنیم *

----------

